# Rudee, Saturday Night



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Went out in the late PM. 

Was fishing in the area by the museum. Had peanuts jump into my Yak. I think pups or blues were chasing them. You could walk across the inlet on the schools-thick as thieves. Some guys were down at the other end. They had shake up sticks for lights, low luminescence... hmmm... maybe that is the way to go when your are trout fishing at night in the inlet? 

Paddled out to the jetty. Rough as Hell, but hey, I'm nuts. At least that is what a kid out at the end of the jetty said when he saw me paddling by. I had to chuckle, and gave the standard "yes, I am" answer. Fished hard and came up with a 27-28 inch striped fish. Fished on and had a really fierce hit that tore my storm to shreds- pulled the lead and hook out of the body. Probably a big blue or hopefully a striper. Nearly jerked my rod out of my hands. Something big out there still.

They are still hanging around the jetty, you really have to reel slow and be prepared to cut off some lures. I bought a two dollar one handed knife and attached it to a piece of cord around my neck. Used it twice... when you are getting pounded by the surf near the rocks, it pays to have something sharp to cut that line, with one hand. 

Chad is right about resident stripers, once they find suitable cover that offers them favorite food, they hang around like humans do at a local bar. 

They are really hanging close to the rocks. All that I have caught have been rubbed bad. They are spunky and fat though.

Also accomplished my first surf exit and entry, big deal to me, no tackle lost, and I obviously did not drown. Did it off of Croatan Beach. Surf pounded me a bit, but hey, I needed to give it a shot just to see. It is tricky, but you definitely have to time the waves and raise your rudder if you have one. There was a good article on kayakfishingstuff.com that helped out some... gave some pointers to me.

All-in-all a successful learning curve and a beautiful evening out there on "the edge of darkness". 

Sure would like to hook up with someone next Saturday night to go out... PM me... would like to celebrate finishing my college degree up with a nice paddle and maybe a tale to tell... doesn't have to be Rudee. Be cool, and be safe everybody... 

TC


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

TC,

THX for the report and info. Will see you out there when I finally come off the jack for a yak  And yes you are kind of crazy and there were a boat load of peanut bunker in Rudee Sunday that I saw  

Yak it up  

`bucket


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Tc*

Sounds like you had a great time.  


Grommet and I were out this morning getting a feel for our kayaks. We had a blast fishing the grassy waters at Lesner. We headed out to the pile ons afterwards on the ocean side.

If ya ever hook up with Grommet, your in for a nice time. I could not have asked for a better companion for my first real Yak adventure.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

If anyone needs company on a yakking adventure I'm game. I just picked up my Prowler 13 on Friday and went out for the first time Saturday afternoon. Left from my buddy's parent's dock in Little Neck and went around Lynnhaven to scope out some spots. Didn't want to go out too far and too long since it was my first time.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> If ya ever hook up with Grommet, your in for a nice time. I could not have asked for a better companion for my first real Yak adventure.



Aww, you're gonna make me blush...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Say *&%# it Bucket, you have to get up and get a ship.
Be nice to have a fleet of a 1000 yaks on 
Rudee some day, all paddling and pounding out fish. Sight to see.  
TC


----------

